# U-boot, EFI and device tree



## aragats (Jun 4, 2019)

FreeBSD 12 for ARM comes with EFI/BOOT/bootarm.efi on FAT partition. It works fine with the main line _u-boot_, which is great.
However, it's very critical to FDT (.dtb*) files, if doesn't like it, it gets stuck at
	
	



```
Kernel entry at 0x...
....
relocation_offset 0
```
We have device tree sources (.dts files) in /usr/src and in sysutils/u-boot-* and they are *different*.
I'll appreciate any pointers to a good source of information how to make them compatible with _u-boot_.
Also, where is the source of bootarm.efi?
Thanks!


----------

